# الشبــــــــــــــع...!!!



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*الشبــــــع..!!!






أشبع نفساً مشتهية ( مز 107: 9 )
لا يجد الله سروره وشبعه إلا في يسوع المسيح. ولو فتشنا في كل مكان في هذا العالم، لن نجد ما يشبع قلوبنا سوى الرب يسوع. وإذا امتلأ القلب بشخص الرب يسوع وما فيه من بركة ودسم، لا يعود يشتهي شيئاً من شهواته.

ومنذ الآن أنا أملك كل ما يجعلني سعيداً في السماء. وإن أردت أن تعرف السبب الذي يجعل المؤمن سعيداً في الحياة وفي الممات، فهو أن المسيح الذي له الآن، هو هو المسيح الذي سيكون له في السماء. لقد وصل المؤمن شرعاً إلى بيته حيث يوجد فعلاً ذلك الشخص الذي أحبه وعرفه.

والحقيقة هي أن قلب المؤمن أكبر من كل العالم، ولن يستطيع العالم أن يملأه. ولكن قلب المؤمن أصغر بكثير من المسيح الذي يملأ السماوات والأرض. فإذا حلّ المسيح بالإيمان في قلب المؤمن، فهو يملأه ويفيض.

"كلمتكم بهذا لكي يثبت فرحي فيكم". لم يكن للرب فرح في هذا العالم، بل كان فرحه الكامل في الآب. كان فرحه أن يُثمر لمجد الله، لذلك هو يريدنا أن نأتي بثمر لكي يتمجد الآب. إنه يريد أن يجعل فرحنا هنا على الأرض فرحاً كاملاً ـ فرحاً ليس من العالم بل من صنف فرحه هو. إن رغبة قلبه أن يكون لنا فرحه هو.

إن مَنْ لا يعرف المسيح، إما أن يكون ذا قلب محزون كئيب، أو أن يكون ذا قلب يسعى إلى الحزن والكآبة وراء أمور هذا العالم الباطلة. وإذا كانت محبة المسيح لا تملأ قلبي، فلا بد أني سأسعى إلى الشبع في شيء آخر أو مكان آخر. قد ينصّب قلبي وراء العمل والمكسب، ولكن إن غمرت محبة المسيح قلبي، فسوف تجري منه أنهار ماء حي تغمر وتفيض.

ولنعلم أنه لا شهادة لنا ولا كرازة ولا تعليم (حتى لو كان خالياً من الخطأ) يكون مُثمراً إلا إذا كانت النفس شبعانة بالله أولاً. يجب أن نستقي لأنفسنا أولاً حتى تفيض مجارينا ماء، وبغير ذلك تنشف وتيبس نفوسنا.

والعالم من حولنا يدرك أن الله يشغل مركز الدائرة. لأن القلب لا يكون مكمداً، بل متهللاً في الله وشبعاناً به.

م ن ق و ل
*​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2010)

تأمل رااااااااائع جدااااااااااااا

شكراااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 ديسمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> تأمل رااااااااائع جدااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااا ابو تربو
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (1 ديسمبر 2010)

> *أشبع نفساً مشتهية ( مز 107: 9 )
> لا يجد الله سروره وشبعه إلا في يسوع المسيح. ولو فتشنا في كل مكان في هذا العالم، لن نجد ما يشبع قلوبنا سوى الرب يسوع. وإذا امتلأ القلب بشخص الرب يسوع وما فيه من بركة ودسم، لا يعود يشتهي شيئاً من شهواته.*​



*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب تامل جميل جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب تامل جميل جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


*ميرسى يا مامتى الطيبة
لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
ربنا يخليكى لينا
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل  

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسى خاااااااالص أستاذى
لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة
سلام ونعمه*


----------

